
Impress.js v0.6.0 - fagnerbrack
https://github.com/impress/impress.js/releases/tag/0.6.0
======
rosalinekarr
I thought this project was really cool when I first came across it, but there
was one thing that really offended me about it and made me refuse to ever use
it:

> How to Use It

> =============

> Use the source, Luke ;)

> Please note that impress.js was created for developers. Some basic knowledge
> of html, css and javascript is a prerequisite to install and use its
> features.

So, in other words, "please, reverse engineer my work because I'm too lazy to
document my code."

Sure, they've put in a lot of comments, but there's still no clearly defined
interfaces or guides for use. It's all comments like 'delegated handler for
clicking on step elements' and big ascii art of yoda.

Documentation is not just for _newbs_. It's an important part of making a
third party library. If you want other developers to use your code, then _make
it easy to use._ To not do so is incredibly user-hostile, and it's not going
to get you anywhere.

Could you imagine if people had attitudes like this in other fields of
engineering? "Here's your new car." "Thanks, how do I change a tire or put in
gas? Does it have a manual?" "Manual? Just read the schematics. If you know
anything about mechanical engineering or combustion, you should be able to
figure it out!"

~~~
michaelmior
I understand the frustration but your analogy broke down for me when you added
the "idiot." I interpreted this to mean that the developer chose not to put
additional effort into documentation. While I understand this can be
frustrating, Impress.js is still a pretty cool project and I'd rather it exist
without documentation than not exist at all.

~~~
rosalinekarr
That was a reactionary. I've removed it.

------
fagnerbrack
The push started in 2014:
[https://github.com/impress/impress.js/issues/435](https://github.com/impress/impress.js/issues/435)

Progress was made in its own pace, but still, there is a long way to go:
[https://github.com/impress/impress.js/issues/512](https://github.com/impress/impress.js/issues/512)

This project is too bold and innovative, it shall not be forgotten.

------
danso
FWIW, the first submission of Impress.js to HN 5 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3414012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3414012)

I remember it being pretty amazing back then. Still pretty amazing to me now,
though I stopped learning new things in CSS around the same time (somewhat
thanks to Bootstrap).

------
greenspot
Got this on an iPhone 6 with Mobile Safari:

'Your browser doesn't support the features required by impress.js, so you are
presented with a simplified version of this presentation. For the best
experience please use the latest Chrome, Safari or Firefox browser.'

Wondering which features they are using not available on Mobile Safari.

~~~
mashlol
I also got this message on a Nexus 5 running mobile Chrome, which as far as I
understand it has nearly the same featureset as desktop chrome. Perhaps it's
not actually doing feature checking, it's just guessing based off the user
agent string. Or perhaps it would present horribly on mobile anyway.

~~~
jccalhoun
I tried it on mobile firefox on my 2015 moto G and got the same message. Then
I checked the "request desktop site" option in browser and it worked but the
transitions were slow.

------
paradite
Is it just me or the transitions (translations and rotations) seem to cause
dizziness (or motion sickness)?

I don't experience this problem with prezi or normal css transitions.

------
officialchicken
From the description:

"It's a presentation framework based on the power of CSS3 transforms and
transitions in modern browsers and inspired by the idea behind prezi.com.
[http://impress.github.io/impress.js"](http://impress.github.io/impress.js")

------
agnivade
This is fantastic ! I always loved the project and its great to hear that work
is going on.

------
Raed667
The power of Prezi is not just the presentation itself, it is the WYSIWYG
editor as well.

~~~
jasonszhao
But it uses flash, which turns off people like me.

------
visarga
Based on track record, that would put version 0.7.0 in 2020.

~~~
fagnerbrack
hahahaha, good one. Quality contributions are welcome to speed things up ;)

